# Gravitate Cycles – a New store in newcastle upon tyne



## gravitatecycles (Dec 2, 2013)

Version:1.0StartHTML:0000000149EndHTML:0000001405StartFragment:0000000199EndFragment:0000001371StartSelection:0000000199EndSelection:0000001371
Hi All,

Just a post to let you all know of a new store opening in Newcastle upon tyne this Thursday.

Its called Gravitate Cycles.

Gravitate Cycles is a rider owned rider run shop that remains true to its mountain biking and BMX roots and focused towards the gravity end of the market.
We have many top lines from great manufacturers for both mountain biking and BMX. Many of which are exclusive to us in the local area, plus if we haven't got it in we can usually have it in next day for you.

Brands include but are not limited to. One industries, Six Six One, Hope, Maxxis, BOS, Fox, Stans, Commencal, United, Fit and many many more.

We are also an official fox service centre and have a full workshop with fully qualified mechanics. Our prices are all affordable and extremely competitive locally.

Visit our website for more info

Gravitate Cycles

Or call us on 0191 222 1682.

Mark.


----------

